# Smoke trout in the Big chief



## atomicsmoke (Feb 21, 2015)

I got a Big chief smoker on kijiji (similar to Craigslist), as I wasn't happy with the low temp control on the gas smoker (which for hot smoked fish is critical).

First run: trout fillet. Dry brined for a few hours, rinsed then overnight in the cold room. The Big chief rack is great for drying.

Got the pellicle formed












_20150221_141137.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 21, 2015






Big Chief loaded and smoking












_20150221_141159.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 21, 2015






It's a little warm today, -7C, but still a challenge for the small chief burner. Here comes the winter jacket












2015-02-21_14.21.40.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 21, 2015)

Done in 3.25h.












_20150221_160320.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 21, 2015


















_20150221_160340.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 21, 2015






Moist, flaky, crusty on the outside. Very nice taste. Love Big Chief.












_20150221_160352.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## wagdog (Feb 23, 2015)

Excellent. Looks great!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh wow, that looks so good and the SKIN too! (My favorite part)! Must have been spectacular! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 23, 2015)

And, (hope it's OK), I just set the last picture (of it half eaten etc.) as my screen saver wallpaper for today! DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you for such compliment Leah. I have another one of your favorites lined up for a Big Chief operation: some merluzzo.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you wagdog,
I've done tasty trout before, but an electric smoker makes the job a lot easier.
Up next (after merluzzo) some haddock.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 23, 2015)

Nothing like doing fish in a Big Chief.   Nice looking trout.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2015)

The Chief smokers really shine when it comes to smoking fish! Those were some big trout! Looks tasty!


----------



## wagdog (Feb 23, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Oh wow, that looks so good and the SKIN too! (My favorite part)! Must have been spectacular! Cheers! - Leah



I don't know about y'all but smoked fish skin doesn't taste that great to me. Now fried fish with the skin on, that's another story. Love that.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice! Love to see the Chief rule on the trout! Looks awesome. I leave the skin on my filet's too but peel before eating.


----------



## wagdog (Feb 23, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Nice! Love to see the Chief rule on the trout! Looks awesome. I leave the skin on my filet's too but peel before eating.


I do the same thing. Seems to help keep the fillet together better


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you cmayna, dirtsailor and timberjet. I am looking forward to the next Big Chief smoke ...probably this weekend. Just got a good deal (for my neck of woods) on some Alaska sockeye (frozen).


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 28, 2015)

Terrific job with a great little smoker...Congrats!


----------



## cmayna (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, for all my filets, I leave the skin on for both a presentation point of view but also to help prevent the meat from drying out.   For both my Salmon Jerky and nuggets, yes the skin is removed.  When that happens I have many times skinned the fish fat meaning leaving a good amount of meat attached to the skin.  I then marinate the skins for 2-3 hours and then fry them in a cast iron skillet until they get real crunchy and crispy.   Yummmm.

Atomicsmoke, Both of my Big Chiefs are front loaders.  I've never seen what the bottom end of a top loader looks like.  So while you are smoking the sockeye this weekend, can you post a pic of the bottom section of your smoker.  Meaning where the heating element resides.  Is it just a box which the racks and top slide over?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 28, 2015)

Pretty much a box, top lid (and the rack of course). I love it.












IMG_20150228_121535.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 28, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Feb 28, 2015)

I used to have that same one. I really liked it. Looking for one right now.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 28, 2015)

Next on Big Chief sockeye salmon. Fillets don't look nice, my first time filleting sockeye. 












_20150228_131245.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 28, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice looking Fish  Beautiful Color

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Feb 28, 2015)

Ahhhhh,  so the rack drops down into the box and rests on that platform which the burner is mounted to.  Thanks for the photo.  It took a couple Salmon processing episodes for me to get the fileting procedure down.  God, my wife can do it professionally looking blind folded.  Maybe you will want to go out and get some more fish?  And then some.....And then some.....  Always remember to keep your knife scary sharp.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 28, 2015)

Problem with getting more fish (sockeye) is ...I don't live on the west coast. But keeping an eye open for affordable wild salmon.


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm down in Catfish territory  A little further south down on the gulf there is a pretty good selection  of fish

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 28, 2015)

Sockeye cooling off












_20150228_153457.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 28, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks nice!  I like the natural outdoor cooler.   How long was it in the smoker for?   Did you watch the IT temp?   A lots of yummy snacky stuff you got there.  Belchilicious.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 28, 2015)

A little over 3h. No IT check...I looked for "flakyness" and sign of "boogers".


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

That's some mighty fine looking fish

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 1, 2015)

AS, nice looking fish, well done !


----------



## wagdog (Mar 1, 2015)

For the record, catfish are excellent smoked. I live in trout country but we have large populations of channel cats in nearby waters. I fry channel cats that are under 20 inches, smoke bigger ones. Give it a shot if you don't have trout or salmon available.


----------

